# VK - Sneak peek



## Stroodlepuff (3/10/16)

What's this?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (3/10/16)

A hand! And maybe a new store opening? In Durban????

I would rate myself optimistic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## picautomaton (3/10/16)

A work in progress, new store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/10/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> What's this?


Someone wiped out on a broken skateboard, they had to bury the body and that dude is smoothing over the cement?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tashreeq14 (3/10/16)

a new store openning up... work in progress for another succes

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (3/10/16)

Why are you laminating your garage floor.. Or is that where the instore jacuzzi will be??

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

Is that @Ollie preparing a giant platform for a coil building station?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vape Starter (4/10/16)

Is this another awesome Vape King competition?  my answer is Crème soda bottle


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/16)

picautomaton said:


> A work in progress, new store



Correct...But where


----------



## RichJB (4/10/16)

It's next to Enyawreklaw's apartment. That's all the drilling and construction work we keep hearing in his videos.

I'm going to take a guess and say it's in Roodepoort. Although that is more wishful thinking than any sort of scientific assessment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Soutie (4/10/16)

RichJB said:


> It's next to Enyawreklaw's apartment. That's all the drilling and construction work we keep hearing in his videos.
> 
> I'm going to take a guess and say it's in Roodepoort. Although that is more wishful thinking than any sort of scientific assessment.



Please don't be in Roodepoort, Especially not at Clearwater mall

my Vape Budget wouldn't be able to handle that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/16)

Not Roodepoort but it is west

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (4/10/16)

Randfontein or potch....

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/16)

CJ van Tonder said:


> Randfontein or potch....
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



Nope, Randfontein was close but not quite that far west


----------



## Soutie (4/10/16)

has to be krugersdorp, maybe cradlestone?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/16)

Soutie said:


> has to be krugersdorp,



bingo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope, Randfontein was close but not quite that far west


Please tell me its at the new Shopping centre on Robert Broom


----------



## CJ van Tonder (4/10/16)

Jip

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

